# Instabilidade setembro 2014



## Duarte Sousa (24 Set 2014 às 22:14)

Vou aqui reunir alguns registos que fui retirando da Internet ao longo de todos estes dias de instabilidade.

Se o pessoal do staff puder, gostava que, como habitual, movessem para aqui as mensagens mais relevantes destes dias de instabilidade. Se precisarem de ajuda a reuni-las eu posso ajudar.

--

Previsão GFS de Geopotencial Z.500 + SLP (+06h):







Imagens de satélite (RGB airmass), dia 9/10 de Setembro:






DEA's registadas pela rede do IPMA, dia 10 Setembro:






Imagens de satélite (e-view), dia 15 de Setembro:












Rainrate (mm/h), dia 15/16 de Setembro:






Máximos de reflectividade (dBz), radar de Coruche, dia 15/16 de Setembro:






Máximos de reflectividade (dBz), radar de Loulé, dia 15/16 de Setembro:






Acumulados em 1h (mm), dia 16 de Setembro:






Imagens de satélite (RGB airmass), dia 14/15/16 Setembro:






Imagens de satélite (e-view), dia 20 de Setembro:






Rainrate (mm/h), dia 21 de Setembro:






Máximos de reflectividade (dBz), radar de Coruche, dia 21 de Setembro:






Máximos de reflectividade (dBz), radar de Loulé, dia 21 de Setembro:






Acumulados em 1h (mm), dia 21 de Setembro:






Imagens de satélite (RGB airmass), dia 21/22 de Setembro:






Imagens de satélite (e-view), dia 21 de Setembro:






Rainrate (mm/h), dia 22 de Setembro:






Máximos de reflectividade (dBz), radar de Coruche, dia 22 de Setembro:






Máximos de reflectividade (dBz), radar de Loulé, dia 22 de Setembro:






Acumulados em 1h (mm), dia 22 de Setembro:






Imagens de satélite (e-view), dia 22 de Setembro:






Imagem de satélite da NASA, satélite Terra (True Color):






Imagem de satélite da NASA, satélite Aqua (True Color):






Acumulados em 1h (mm), dia 23 de Setembro:






Imagens de satélite (e-view), dia 23 de Setembro:


----------

